# Vaping Truth Survey - Voices. Advocacy. Truth.



## VapingIt on Twitter (18/7/15)

New to this forum. I'm in Dayton, Ohio- USA.
I'm also @VapingIt on Twitter. ( https://twitter.com/Vapingit )


Please consider participating in The Vaping Truth Survey!
The fIrst had 7,238 participants from 72 Countries. Among other things, was quoted in a Nicotine Symposium & submitted as evidence to the FDA.
South Africa, please consider!
Last survey you had 59 participants. Right now you're at TWO.


This one has 51 questions about your experiences with vaping.
No I'm not a professional. Yes it's long. Yes it's important! I want your voices!
Information. Awareness. Education. Lives.
Thank you, South Africa!
https://vapinglinks.wordpress.com/2015/06/22/the-vaping-truth-survey-is-now-live/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

Gateways are mythical paths & guarded by Unicorns & Secret Agents.
Dude, you just made my weekend. Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingIt on Twitter (18/7/15)

Thank you Alex, and ET.... guys, I thought this got deleted! I'm so happy it didn't. I happened to see the hit from the blog - 
I'll introduce myself - I'm Kevin - 2 years+ vaping - accidentally started, with a cigalike, quit smoking within 48 hours.

Went to ego within a month - wife quit same day! 

Not on forums, I was actually sent to this one by someone on Twitter named Dale -so this is the first and only forum I'm on and promoted the survey on... forgive me if I don't know the forum etiquette, I am a member of the ECF, but I think I've posted on there twice.  Twitter last December brought the 1st survey, this one is the second.


GOOD to see SA in the game, you are now at FOUR! Doubled your participation!  

ET, I'm glad I made your day with the unicorns!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/7/15)

VapingIt on Twitter said:


> Thank you Alex, and ET.... guys, I thought this got deleted! I'm so happy it didn't. I happened to see the hit from the blog -
> I'll introduce myself - I'm Kevin - 2 years+ vaping - accidentally started, with a cigalike, quit smoking within 48 hours.
> 
> Went to ego within a month - wife quit same day!
> ...



Most welcome to ecigssa Kevin, and thanks for the introduction. We're very happy to have your survey on our forum. And I'm sure that many users will gladly participate.


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/15)

Will do the survey on Monday. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/7/15)

Done and dusted 

My answer to Q.15
What style of e-cigarette do you use most now? *

Bottom fed mechanical mod.

I call it my "life is awesome device"

You'll know it as The Reo Grand and Chalice III

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/7/15)

Done, another accidental vaper, just passed the 2 year mark!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigB (19/7/15)

Done.... Tough the way the screen moves once you use a comment block though. I was only able to reposition once I got to the section where you rearrange the order by dragging those boxes. (Comment block seems wider than page borders)

Nice and detailed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/7/15)

Done. Thats quite an in depth survey. I don't think I've come across one with that much info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

Survey done

Nice and detailed

Wish you well with it @VapingIt on Twitter 
Please share the results with us when complete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/7/15)

Done .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (19/7/15)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingIt on Twitter (19/7/15)

Silver said:


> Survey done
> 
> Nice and detailed
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated! Absolutely will have a final analysis like the first one ( https://vapinglinks.wordpress.com/2015/02/01/the-vaping-truth-survey-final-analysis/ ) . Will mention this forum on the end of this one and I'll be listing this forum on my blog as well. You guys are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingIt on Twitter (20/7/15)

South Africa is now at 18!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steamvent (20/7/15)

Will do this evening after work.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (20/7/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (20/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (20/7/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/7/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

Survey done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingIt on Twitter (20/7/15)

26 as of 2:25 US eastern standard time !


Here's an example - in the blog - of what I do with some of the info as it comes: 


https://vapinglinks.wordpress.com/2015/07/12/has-your-doctor-noticed-youre-educating-them/

Thank you all!!! Count is over 3,100! 51 Countries!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steamvent (20/7/15)

Done

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferdi (21/7/15)

Done.


----------



## Ohmen (21/7/15)

Done!


----------



## Zenooph (21/7/15)

Done!


----------



## Dirk (21/7/15)

Done!


----------



## Dirge (21/7/15)

Done


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (21/7/15)

Tadaa


----------



## kev mac (21/7/15)

VapingIt on Twitter said:


> New to this forum. I'm in Dayton, Ohio- USA.
> I'm also @VapingIt on Twitter. ( https://twitter.com/Vapingit )
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,I enjoyed the survey .I hope you continue on the forum, you'll find it to be one of if not the best Anywhere. Keep up the good fight, we need advocates like you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

